

Android fragmentation increases - doener
http://opensignal.com/reports/2015/08/android-fragmentation/

======
Zigurd
There are several problems with this measure, and the concept of
"fragmentation:"

1\. It does not account for the mitigating effect of the compatibility
libraries. More apps than ever can be written for up-to-date APIs.

2\. It does not rate the importance of API changes. Pop quiz: What can you do
at API level 22 that you can't do at API level 21?

3\. It doesn't address real problems in device compatibility, nor what devs
should do in their test plans. If you want to confirm that many Android test
plans are insufficient, just change text size on your phone and see how many
apps break.

4\. It doesn't capture some serious problems like unpatched vulnerabilities in
the field and inconsistent UX. Google still has work to do to get OEMs to
update devices promptly and cut bloatware, but not because there are a lot of
Android devices.

